# Royal Host Club at Lake Eufaula



## ace2000 (Jan 23, 2008)

I had no idea it was even possible, but to my surprise there was a RCI exchange for a 3BR houseboat on Lake Eufaula, Oklahoma, available for spring break week in March.

Anyone have any comments about the area or the whole houseboat experience?  I will have to say that I'm probably looking forward to this trip more than any other so far!!!

Scott


----------



## JLB (Jan 24, 2008)

It's something we would like to do, have talked about doing, but,  in the final analysis, will probably never do, already having a substantial lake-fix.

And something we would never, ever do in March.  We would only consider doing it in July or August, maybe September, if we could preset the weather to be hot when we confirmed the trade.


----------



## JLB (Jan 24, 2008)

PS:  If this sounds really good, I'll put a couple of mattresses down on the dock, and you and yours can stay there for a week.


----------



## jjking42 (Jan 24, 2008)

red week has a summer week at the same place available for trade


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 24, 2008)

JLB said:


> PS:  If this sounds really good, I'll put a couple of mattresses down on the dock, and you and yours can stay there for a week.



LOL - I'm looking for that "unique" experience, I guess.  Not sure why I find this whole thing so fascinating.  Maybe the fishing aspect, maybe just being the "captain of my own ship"...  anyway, the average temp there for that time of year (mid-March) is upper 60's and we'll be taking the family.  How cool is it to go bass fishing within 10 feet of your bedroom?

Maybe I'll be able to post some pictures of the experience like Doug has in the past.  Doug - I will say I really enjoy those.

Scott


----------



## JLB (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes it would be . . . cool.  Really cool.  Likely cold.

Here is the houseboat experience:

Most houseboaters never leave the houseboat docks.  They come for the weekend, pop open the cooler, and start partying with everyone who came for the weekend, and popped open their coolers.

Oh, you mean the non-houseboater houseboaters.  You're right, they actually fire up the engines and head out onto the lake, towing a bass boat which is towing a jet ski.

If they have never done this before, they start looking for that perfect place to ram the front of the houseboat up on the bank, so they can stay there instead of at the houseboat dock where all the experienced houseboat people are all already soused.

So they putt around the lake in a multi-ton vessel powered by something like a 25 horse Merc.  It's fascinated to the kids as the look over the edge watching turtles pass them.  Kids on jet skis follow, like dolphins, jumping the wake.

After ramming their houseboat up on banks and getting cussed out by the OFs that live there a few times, they settle for a location where they are welcome (so they think).  They spend the rest of the week (now down to one day), fishing (except that water mocassins eat all the fish they put on stringers), and swimming (until they see that it is water mocassins eating their fish).

About that time, DW asks DH why the heck he didn't just get a resort on the lake?  And DH decides to head back to the houseboat dock, only to find that the lake had gone down a foot overnight and the boat now will not budge.



ace2000 said:


> How cool is it to go bass fishing within 10 feet of your bedroom?


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 24, 2008)

Most of the floating week (no pun) houseboat timeshares for Lake Eufala also can be used on the St. John River System in Florida.


----------



## geekette (Jan 25, 2008)

We have a Florida exchange for September, a girls-only trip, that we are very much looking forward to.  None of us have 'houseboated' before.

I could do without water moccasins and crocs, tho.


----------



## JLB (Jan 25, 2008)

I've thought about the Florida one, but not seriously,

The St. Johns is a nice area, but . . .


----------



## geekette (Jan 25, 2008)

but ... what?!?!

We're pretty easy-going and just basically want to leave town.  I can take it - what's the but?  None of us have spent much of any time in FL.  

Don't swim?  Make sure the tetanus shot is up to date?  Beware certain amenities along the way?!?!


----------



## retailman (Jan 25, 2008)

We went there several years and had a great time. Gas prices are going to
hurt; but it is worth it.


----------



## JLB (Jan 25, 2008)

No new but, just the same but as before.  It is still a boat instead of a resort.

We really like the St. Johns.  We like that park near Deltona, Blue Spring Park, where the manatees hang out.

Since it's a river, rather than a lake, that changes the equation.


----------



## Jan (Jan 25, 2008)

OK--we have done it twice on the St. John's in Fl.  We loved it.  Did it once during Thanksgiving and it was cool.  Last time we did it was in May.
Already warm and was alligator mating season.  We were to do it again last September but had to pack since we sold our house.  Once we left the dock we were gone for the week.  Fishing was good in May but not November in Fla.  Even if its cool --I think you would have fun.  It does get a little pricey now with fuel cost so high.  Then there is the orientation.  Again $$.  We had Noah's Arc with us--2 dogs, cat and a beta fish.  The dogs held it till we banked on shore at night.  We went to the Springs and they had to paddle to shore to "go".  And if your out the whole time-carefully plan all your meals.
Have fun!!!!!!!!!!  Jan


----------



## JLB (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm sure you'll have fun, and laugh about it for years to come.

Remember when we . . .


----------



## otis8756 (Feb 2, 2008)

be sure and take the houseboat out on the lake...   ask about the mile high club...


----------



## JLB (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh, so that was you I saw on Table Rock!!!  



otis8756 said:


> be sure and take the houseboat out on the lake...   ask about the mile high club...


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 3, 2008)

JLB said:


> Oh, so that was you I saw on Table Rock!!!




JLB - were you THAT guy with the binoculars the other day???


----------



## otis8756 (Feb 3, 2008)

i would never admit to it, but even a blind hog finds an acorn every once in awhile!  dont' you wish you woulda been on the doin end rather than the watchin end??? ha


----------



## JLB (Feb 4, 2008)

Last time I said that here, and it was exactly that that I said, I believe I had a time-out period.   

Although I have heard that same phrase maybe three times the last month (on the golf course), some folks here don't speak Ozark, and they take it as some sort of insult.   

Oh, BTW, I saw you on youtube!   



otis8756 said:


> i would never admit to it, but even *a blind hog finds an acorn every once in awhile*!  dont' you wish you woulda been on the doin end rather than the watchin end??? ha


----------



## chewiegand (Feb 9, 2008)

*Houseboat experience*

We went out for a 5 day weekend in October. It was great. Loved the lake, loved the boat, loved the little coves you could pull into and fish or swim. It was warm enough to swim and my crazy 8 y.o.son even went off the slide from the top deck. We had a very relaxing 5 days. We stayed out overnight all the nights and docked on the beach in one particular cove we liked a lot. We had a beach bonfire at night and everything. The only real negative is when we were leaving. They didn't really go over their policies with us so we cleaned up but not spic and span, bleach clean. They charged us $300 for a cleaning fee after coming in and making us feel like slobs. They claimed we stained the carpeting which we did not. It left us with a bad feeling in our mouths and my husband was fuming. I'd love to go again but I doubt I could convince dh to go back to Lake Eufaula. We'll probably try somewhere else someday. It's a great time, relaxing and peaceful. Just make sure you plan real well with your food and drinks because there's no where to get anything that's convenient. Just my 2 cents worth. Have fun.


----------



## JLB (Feb 9, 2008)

So when are we all going?

I'll bring the Bud Light.

Typo, I meant buglight.


----------

